# Brauche Hilfe seltsamer Fehler



## Floppy83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Habe nen ganz neuen Rechner bekommen.

Core 2 Quad 4x 3.3 Ghz
4 Gb Ram
GeForce GTX 280 1024 Mb Ram

Habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich Crysis starte kommt der Vorspann und sobald es ins Menü geht, geht der Computer aus! Der Cpu und Gpu Test von crysis geht super nur sobald ich das Spiel normal startet und es kommt das menü geht PC aus. Gleiches Problem mit Stalker, Crysis Warhead und Ghost Recon. Immer wenn das Menü kommt, Computer aus. Sacred2, Cod4, Ut, Alone in the Dark, Assassins Creed geht alles perfekt. Nur die oben genannten Spiele nicht. Hat irgendein Konflikt mit den Menüs. Komme nicht weiter. neue treiber probiert, updates, nix hilft.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Oktober 2008)

Haste die neusten Patches für die Spiele?
Sonst hab ich auch keine Ahnung
MfG,
diedudelsack
Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Oktober 2008)

mmh wieivel Watt hat denn dein netzteil weil vielleicht will das spiel dann aus irgendeinem grund kurz viel strom haben und dann kann das netzeil nicht mehr alles versorgen und da deine komponenten ja super high-end sind würde ich sagen könnte da der fehler liegen


----------



## Floppy83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Alle aktuellen Patches drauf. Und Netzteil 750 Watt. Müsste reichen. Das komisch ist ja das Cryses benchmark funktioniert und wenn ichs normal über Menü starte einfach ausgeht. Zur Not ne Neu Installation.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Oktober 2008)

also Netzteil reicht für 2 systeme locker aber vielleicht ist auch eine komponente von dir defeckt welchen Betriebssystem hast du denn?


----------



## jetztaber (8. Oktober 2008)

Floppy83 schrieb:


> Habe nen ganz neuen Rechner bekommen.
> 
> Core 2 Quad 4x 3.3 Ghz
> 4 Gb Ram
> GeForce GTX 280 1024 Mb Ram



Hallo und herzlich willkommen.

Allerdings: Einen Core 2 Quad oder Core 2 Extreme mit 3.3 GHz gibt es noch nicht. Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist derzeit der QX9775 mit 3.20 GHz und der kostet ab 1136.- Euronen. Die Core 2 Quads enden derzeit bei 3.0 GHz.

Wenn ich mich bemühe, eins und eins zusammen zu zählen, dann kommt als Ergebnis raus, dass Dein System übertaktet ist. Ich würde dann mal meine Spiele mit den Default Settings im Bios starten. Möglicherweise laufen sie dann ja.


----------



## Floppy83 (8. Oktober 2008)

PC ist von Werk aus übertaktet von XMX. Aber wie gesagt die Grafik funktioniert ja ( also direkt Benchmark starten von Crysis. Nur das Menü net. Werd den mal neu Installieren. 

Betriebssystem ist Vista 32bit.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hast du auch das Service Pack 1 drauf oder hast du dich mal mit XMX in Verbindung gesetzt vielleicht wissen die ja Rat?


----------



## blueredneck (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermute mal das du mit der Menge an RAM auch Vista 64bit benutzt, oder ?

Es gibt ein MS update für 64bit Systeme Crysis 64bit fix.

Gruß
Blueredneck


----------



## Maggats (9. Oktober 2008)

blueredneck schrieb:


> ich vermute mal das du mit der menge an ram auch vista 64bit benutzt, oder ?
> 
> Es gibt ein ms update für 64bit systeme crysis 64bit fix.
> 
> ...





floppy83 schrieb:


> betriebssystem ist vista 32bit.



:d :d :d


----------



## Floppy83 (9. Oktober 2008)

Kann es viel. auch an SecuRóm Kopierschutz liegen. Weil alle Spiele die net gehen haben so nen Kopierschutz? Kann ja sein das was net passt und schaltet den Computer ab ?


----------



## caine2011 (9. Oktober 2008)

wenn du die spiele original hast mal auf hersteller seite gehen.

da war mal irgendwas das man für vista securom patches installieren musste

sowas müsste auf den publisher seiten stehen


----------



## Floppy83 (9. Oktober 2008)

So  hab mich mal schlau gemacht. Also Drakensang, GhostRecon. Stalker und Crysis ( also die Spiele wo net bei mir gehen ) Haben alle Securom und viele haben Probleme damit das sich das Spiel aufhängt oder so en Fehler wie bei  mir kommt. Hab ne Repair Datei gefunden mal morgen ausprobieren. So viel zum Thema ehrliche Käufer verarsche. Hab alle original und werde dafür bestraft.


----------

